

The next trillion dollar market.  - jonathanehrlich
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/05/dozens-of-p2p-lenders-will-hand-out-1-trillion-in-2025-vc-predicts/

======
spking
"If these marketplace lenders don’t run afoul of regulatory issues, security
disasters, or other problems, they could present a powerful competitive
alternative."

I hate to be cynical, but it's not difficult to imagine the mega banks getting
their friends in Congress and the Fed to tamp down these alternative lenders
with some strategic new regulations designed to "protect consumers".

~~~
jonathanehrlich
Perhaps but most of the mega banks are actually trying to invest in these
kinds of companies and/or provide liquidity on the lending side. Lending Club,
Ondeck and others are now at a scale that it would be harder for selective,
interest group driven regulation. But point taken.

------
geoffwoo
Exciting opportunities in financial tech. Banks and their products have barely
evolved, and new players with Silicon Valley aesthetics and execution are
coming in and eating their lunch.

